# Virginia or southern Maryland Froggers



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Was wondering if we have a click of people from Virginia or Southern Maryland? Would be nice if we had our own group. Anyone interested?

Mitch


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

the va peps use the southeast forum, you might want to try there too


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

Malaki33,

I'm out in Blacksburg, VA and wouldn't mind a more specific group that just the MD and VA froggers.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I grew up not to far from southern maryland..301 all day!


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I grew up in SoMD and now am just over the bridge in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yea Josh and I sent you an email and you never returned it...*sigh*


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Malaki33 said:


> Yea Josh and I sent you an email and you never returned it...*sigh*



Really? I didn't see anything, then again I do "filter" the heck out of the incoming mail. I usually just use pms. What part of VA are you in?


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

I live in the richmond area


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

bussardnr said:


> the va peps use the southeast forum, you might want to try there too


 
What's the "southeast forum" ?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> What's the "southeast forum" ?


I am assuming the southeast section of the groups page. Not to but in but isnt anything north of NC considered mid atlantic? I would think this fits the mid atlantic group.
J


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

I think he means this Phil....

SouthEast - Dendroboard


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

GBIII said:


> I think he means this Phil....
> 
> SouthEast - Dendroboard


 
ah...gotcha

M.A.D.S does encompass MD (obvious) and def Virginny...

eveyone wants to secede...sigh....


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

mads is still great, but closer groups can get together more often/quicker. They are in addition to MADS. not really a bad thing.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

I posted this on the Southeast forum requesting some additional info if anyone is interested. Please check it out

Mitch


----------



## Mmanu89 (Dec 4, 2014)

I am from Spain but I will be in March in norfolk goes and for long. where I can buy at a good price terrariums measures 30 * 30 * 45 exoterras to ranitomellas and oophagas.algun breeder in that area? mp send porfavor.quiero continue the hobby need help buying


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

We have a hard time getting big meets together in virginia. There is a good one coming up in frederick md


----------

